

Spore: Open source, Open standards encrypted VOIP client and network for Android - mooneater
https://myceli.al/projects/spore-android-client?

======
freeborn
Mycelial dev here.. full disclosure: Ive been working with guardian project on
a few things including the Open Secure Telephony Network. This project and
beta OSTN network are intended to test the capabilities of the telephony
software available to us. It is our belief that private telephony is abundant,
should be free, and ubiquitous. If you think so too, we invite you to download
and test Spore... for SCIENCE!

